# Premier retour sur le iSmartgate



## Moutaille (31 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Si cela vous intéresse, j'ai installé ce week end un Ismartgate Lite (Relais qui permet de piloter une porte de garage motorisé ou un portail.) donc voici un court retour d’expérience en attendant une utilisation plus longue.

Tout d'abord, concernant le produit en lui même, il est vraiment de très bonne facture et l'installation matérielle se fait très facilement grâce, notamment, aux schémas de câblages personnalisés disponibles sur le site pour savoir comment le raccorder à son moteur.

Une fois l'installation faite du moteur et du capteur sans fil, sur la porte, passons à la partie logicielle. 
Au final, l'application est très bien faite également... sauf... que le ismartgate n'était pas détecté donc impossible de le configurer. 
Suite à une rapide recherche, je suis tombé sur une discussion Reddit qui expliquait la marche à suivre pour éviter ce bug. 

Pour l'appairage dans Homekit, cela s'est fait sans aucun problème.

Pour ce qui est des automatisations, il faut juste savoir qu'Apple oblige ce genre d'actionneur a avoir une confirmation d'ouverture. En résumé cela veut dire que dans mon automatisation ou je demande d'ouvrir la porte de garage quand j'approche, cela se traduit forcément par une demande de validation sur ma montre ou mon iPhone.
Après avoir regardé un peu, j'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut pas supprimer cette demande de validation.


En  conclusion, je trouve que cet appareil est vraiment un bon produit ! Si je ne devais trouver qu'un bémol, ce serait peut être le prix (140€) car avec un Shelly Garage Door à 30€ et un capteur magnétic filaire à quelques euros de plus, cela ferait la même chose.... Même cette différence de prix est surement la valeur du "Plug And Play" ! 

N'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions !


----------



## thefutureismylife (8 Septembre 2020)

Si t'as des photos de ton installation  et capture d'écran. 

C'est tentant, mes parents comptent motoriser un portail, ton retour me sera sans doute fort utile


----------



## Moutaille (9 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Voilà quelques photos de l’installation ainsi que du détecteur d’ouverture sans fil.







N’hésitez pas si vous avez des questions !


----------



## Couleur3 (3 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Ayant moi-même opté pour la solution ismartgate qui au final était l'une des seules compatible avec mon portail, je bloquais également sur la restriction mise en place par Apple qui oblige donc l'authentification de la commande pour l'ouverture du portail.

Sauf qu'il existe bien une parade au blocage ci dessous.


Moutaille a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des automatisations, il faut juste savoir qu'Apple oblige ce genre d'actionneur a avoir une confirmation d'ouverture. En résumé cela veut dire que dans mon automatisation ou je demande d'ouvrir la porte de garage quand j'approche, cela se traduit forcément par une demande de validation sur ma montre ou mon iPhone.
> Après avoir regardé un peu, j'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut pas supprimer cette demande de validation.



Pour contourner ce blocage, il faut donc se munir d'une prise Homekit ou de tout autre accessoire Homekit de type ON/OFF qui sera dédié à l'ouverture et la fermeture du portail. En gros, on fait une automatisation entre l'accessoire et le portail Ismargate en utilisant la fonction d'automatisation suivante dans Maison: "un accessoire est sous contrôle".

Si Accessoire = Allumé; Ouvrir Portail. Il faut créer à l'inverse une nouvelle automatisation pour la Fermeture.
On relie ainsi donc l'accessoire au portail, et on actionne l'ouverture par l'allumage/activation de l'accessoire.

Il devient donc possible de détecter l'arrivée d'une personne au domicile qui activera l'accessoire Homekit qui lui même actionnera l'ouverture du portail et cela sans aucune confirmation ou validation via une Watch ou iPhone.


----------



## Moutaille (14 Décembre 2020)

Bon... Après plusieurs mois d'utilisation, et bien j'ai quelques retours à faire.
Le premier concerne le détecteur d'ouverture/fermeture. Il n'est CLAIREMENT pas assez précis. Une fois sur 3 vous n'aurez pas la notification que la porte a été ouverte ou fermée et ce qui pose problème si vous avez des automatisations. 
Donc j'ai du ajouter un Eve Door/windows en plus sur la porte.

Ensuite l'autre point négatif c'est que dans le détecteur d'ouverture/fermeture, il y a un capteur de température sauf que cette information ne redescend QUE si vous utilisez l'application iSmartGate. Donc dans mon cas ou j'utilise Homekit et bien je n'ai pas accès à cette information (Cf demande au SAV ismartgate)

Dernier point concernant surtout Apple en fait, la demande de confirmation à l'ouverture de la porte. A la base je souhaitais que ma porte s'ouvre automatiquement dès que j'approchais. Sauf qu'Apple n'autorise pas cette automatisation sans l'ajout d'une confirmation a donner lorsque celle ci va s'executer. En clair lorsque je suis dans un rayon de 100m autour de chez moi, je reçois une notification qui me demande la confirmation d'ouvrir la porte ou non.
Et finalement ce n'est pas dommage car je passe assez souvent sur une route pas très loin de chez moi et heureusement que j'ai la notification car sinon la porte s'ouvrirait alors que je passe juste à proximité de mon domicile !

Voilà, sinon c'est un très bon produit, et j'en suis très content !!


----------



## AlCor72 (14 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J’ai investit (pas trop quand même)... dans un Meross Collie (50€ pour 3 portes de garage - prix remisé lors de leur campagne de financement indiegogo)

Je vous dirais si cela vaut le coup.


----------



## B_slash_ (31 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

@Moutaille peux-tu donner plus de détail sur le capteur d'ouverture/fermeture ?
C'est le boitier blanc sur ta 3ème photo ?
Est-ce que cela te permet de connaitre l'état du portail à n'importe quel moment ?
(exemple d'utilisation : envoyer une notification de rappel si la porte du garage n'est pas fermée à telle heure)
Est-ce indispensable de l'installer ? (dans le cas ou il n'est pas installé, peut-on quand même se servir du ismartgate simplement pour envoyer l'impulsion qui permet à la fois d'ouvrir et de fermer le portail ? (donc comme une simple télécommande).

La réception du signal wifi est-elle correcte ? (ma box étant dans le salon à environ 20m du centre du garage avec portes et murs obstruant le signal bien sûr)

Merci pour ton retour !

Intéressé aussi par ce Meross Collie dont tu parles @AlCor72, ça à l'air de fonctionner exactement pareil que le ismartgate ? il faut aussi installer un capteur d'ouverture/fermeture mais qui est filaire par contre c'est ça ?


----------



## Moutaille (31 Janvier 2021)

Backslashfr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> @Moutaille peux-tu donner plus de détail sur le capteur d'ouverture/fermeture ?
> C'est le boitier blanc sur ta 3ème photo ?
> ...


Bonsoir !
Effectivement c’est bien le boitier sur la 3ème photo. Il s’agit d’un capteur d’inclinaison Qui permet de remonter l’état de la porte (ouvert ou fermé ) dans Maison. 
Malheureusement tu ne peux pas générer une notification si ta porte reste ouverte. 
me concernant lorsque la porte de garage reste ouverte plus de 5 minutes, cela fait clignoter mes lumières. 
J’ai géré ça en créant un shortcut dans l’app dédiée. 
Par contre comme je l’ai écris la précision de ce capteur laisse un peu a désirer selon moi. C’est pourquoi j’ai coupé ses notifications et j’ai ajouté un détecteur AQARA. 
Je ne peux pas te dire si cela fonctionnerait si le capteur n’était pas là mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait l’en empêcher.
Concernant le wifi ça capte plutôt bien mais attention il faut du 2,4ghz !


----------



## AlCor72 (4 Février 2021)

B_slash_ a dit:


> Intéressé aussi par ce Meross Collie dont tu parles @AlCor72, ça à l'air de fonctionner exactement pareil que le ismartgate ? il faut aussi installer un capteur d'ouverture/fermeture mais qui est filaire par contre c'est ça ?



Oui les capteurs sont filaires. 
Je ferai un point quand je le recevrai... et que j’aurais monté mes portes de garage...[emoji28]


----------



## B_slash_ (6 Février 2021)

Je viens d'être convaincu par ce gars : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkP0xvYJ5ko&ab_channel=AnthonyRicciuti
Et la grosse différence de prix par rapport au ismartgate (sans compter les petits soucis de retour capteur que tu évoquais Moutaille)

J'ai donc commandé un Meross Collie moi aussi


----------



## Moutaille (6 Février 2021)

B_slash_ a dit:


> Je viens d'être convaincu par ce gars : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkP0xvYJ5ko&ab_channel=AnthonyRicciuti
> Et la grosse différence de prix par rapport au ismartgate (sans compter les petits soucis de retour capteur que tu évoquais Moutaille)
> 
> J'ai donc commandé un Meross Collie moi aussi


Ah oui cette solution est certainement très bien. Ce qui me posait problème moi c’était les capteurs pour lesquels je devais faire courir des fils le long du garage.


----------



## B_slash_ (7 Février 2021)

Au début moi non plus ça ne m'emballait pas trop. 
Mais je suis dans la même disposition que le gars de la vidéo, j'ai une barre métallique qui court au dessus, au centre de la zone de remontée de la porte de garage, donc cela va être très simple et très discrêt. Enfin j'espère ! Et puis quand tu m'as dit que le capteur de position du ismartgate n'était pas dingue, cela a fini de me convaincre.
D'ailleurs tu sais pourquoi ? Est-ce à cause de la distance boitier - capteur ?


----------



## Moutaille (7 Février 2021)

B_slash_ a dit:


> Au début moi non plus ça ne m'emballait pas trop.
> Mais je suis dans la même disposition que le gars de la vidéo, j'ai une barre métallique qui court au dessus, au centre de la zone de remontée de la porte de garage, donc cela va être très simple et très discrêt. Enfin j'espère ! Et puis quand tu m'as dit que le capteur de position du ismartgate n'était pas dingue, cela a fini de me convaincre.
> D'ailleurs tu sais pourquoi ? Est-ce à cause de la distance boitier - capteur ?


Non je ne pense pas que ce soit à cause de la distance mais du fait qu’il s’agit d’un détecteur qui fonctionne par rapport à l’inclinaison. Et je pense qu’il est moins précis que mon AQARA ou un EVE qui a une partie aimantée qui vient se placer ou non devant sa base a l’ouverture/fermeture.


----------



## B_slash_ (7 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Non je ne pense pas que ce soit à cause de la distance mais du fait qu’il s’agit d’un détecteur qui fonctionne par rapport à l’inclinaison. Et je pense qu’il est moins précis que mon AQARA ou un EVE qui a une partie aimantée qui vient se placer ou non devant sa base a l’ouverture/fermeture.


Ouai, en effet, le meross collie propose aussi un système aimanté
Le ismartgate en propose aussi un mais seulement dans sa version "portail" (et pas dans la version garage)
Tu as un capteur de ce type à 39€ sur leboncoin, original ismartgate, si tu veux éviter d'avoir trop "d'acteur" dans ta chaine de commande !


----------



## Pepef Lebrin (15 Mars 2021)

Couleur3 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ayant moi-même opté pour la solution ismartgate qui au final était l'une des seules compatible avec mon portail, je bloquais également sur la restriction mise en place par Apple qui oblige donc l'authentification de la commande pour l'ouverture du portail.
> 
> ...


J'ai installé il y a peu le système Meross et je me trouve également bloqué en raison de la restriction mise en place par Apple ... content d'avoir trouvé une astuce ici. Tu l'as mise en place ? Si c'est le cas, quel bouton on/off peux-tu me conseiller ?


----------



## Moutaille (15 Mars 2021)

Pepef Lebrin a dit:


> J'ai installé il y a peu le système Meross et je me trouve également bloqué en raison de la restriction mise en place par Apple ... content d'avoir trouvé une astuce ici. Tu l'as mise en place ? Si c'est le cas, quel bouton on/off peux-tu me conseiller ?


Bonjour,
Une simple prise connectée compatible Homekit suffit. Tu en as à 15euros sur Aliexpress par exemple.


----------



## Pepef Lebrin (15 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une simple prise connectée compatible Homekit suffit. Tu en as à 15euros sur Aliexpress par exemple.


Ah bon ? Autant, le bouton je comprends, il déclenche un scenario ou l’arrête, autant j’ai du mal à comprendre avec une prise connectée ...


----------



## Moutaille (15 Mars 2021)

Ce que tu veux c’est bien bypasser la restriction de Apple qui oblige à t’identifier sur ton iPhone avant qu’il ouvre un portail ou ta porte d’entrée ?


----------



## Pepef Lebrin (15 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Ce que tu veux c’est bien bypasser la restriction de Apple qui oblige à t’identifier sur ton iPhone avant qu’il ouvre un portail ou ta porte d’entrée ?


Ok, je commence à comprendre ... il serait temps !  
Donc, on crée un raccourci avec l’accessoire style prise connectée ou bouton marche/arrêt, qu’importe, en précisant que si l’accessoire est off alors la porte du garage doit être fermée et s’il est on alors la porte doit être ouverte. C’est bien ça ?
Question subsidiaire : qu’est-ce qui nous dit que dans ce scénario, Apple ne va pas nous empêcher d’agir sur le garage pour les mêmes raisons qu’on ne peut le faire directement (sécurité oblige) ?


----------



## Moutaille (16 Mars 2021)

Oui c'est bien ça. 
Concernant ta question subsidiaire, je ne peux pas te garantir à 100% que ca fonctionnera car je ne l'ai pas fait. Je trouve que cette restriction est très utile. Par contre j'ai vu cette solution à plusieurs endroits sur le net donc à voir...
Mais pour info lorsque je demande à mon Homepod qui dans mon salon, d'ouvrir la porte de garage, il me demande de m'identifier sur mon iphone. Je pense que ca changera lorsque la reconnaissance vocale sera effective en France. Wait and see....


----------



## Pepef Lebrin (16 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Mais pour info lorsque je demande à mon Homepod qui dans mon salon, d'ouvrir la porte de garage, il me demande de m'identifier sur mon iphone. Je pense que ca changera lorsque la reconnaissance vocale sera effective en France. Wait and see....


Tout pareil. Je pense aussi que cette disposition est très utile, mais on devrait tout de même pouvoir faire le choix de passer outre lors de l’installation... 
Quant à la reconnaissance vocale, elle ne me semble pas près d’arriver en France... on a des infos là-dessus ?


----------



## Moutaille (16 Mars 2021)

Pas dans ce que j’ai pu voir non. Mais j’espère que ça ne tardera pas trop quand même...


----------



## Pepef Lebrin (18 Mars 2021)

Bon voilà, c’est fait. Prise électrique compatible HomeKit commandée et reçue ce jour, raccourci pour ouvrir le garage sans avoir à déverrouiller l’iPhone programme dans Maison : ça fonctionne au poil.
Merci pour tes conseils, Moutaille


----------



## Moutaille (18 Mars 2021)

Pepef Lebrin a dit:


> Bon voilà, c’est fait. Prise électrique compatible HomeKit commandée et reçue ce jour, raccourci pour ouvrir le garage sans avoir à déverrouiller l’iPhone programme dans Maison : ça fonctionne au poil.
> Merci pour tes conseils, Moutaille


Et donc ton raccourci c’est en fonction de ta position GPS ?
Quand tu approches de chez toi, ça active ta prise qui, elle, ouvre ton garage ?


----------



## Pepef Lebrin (19 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Et donc ton raccourci c’est en fonction de ta position GPS ?
> Quand tu approches de chez toi, ça active ta prise qui, elle, ouvre ton garage ?


Non, l’idée n’était pas de créer ce type de raccourci, d’autant que j’ai le même problème que d’autres utilisateurs, à savoir que je suis souvent dans les environs de ma maison sans vouloir que le garage ne s’ouvre.
Ce que je veux, c’est éviter de déverrouiller mon iPhone lorsque je demande à mon HomePod mini d’ouvrir le garage ou même dans ma voiture lorsque l’iPhone n’est pas connecté en CarPlay et que j’arrive chez moi.


----------



## Moutaille (19 Mars 2021)

Pepef Lebrin a dit:


> Non, l’idée n’était pas de créer ce type de raccourci, d’autant que j’ai le même problème que d’autres utilisateurs, à savoir que je suis souvent dans les environs de ma maison sans vouloir que le garage ne s’ouvre.
> Ce que je veux, c’est éviter de déverrouiller mon iPhone lorsque je demande à mon HomePod mini d’ouvrir le garage ou même dans ma voiture lorsque l’iPhone n’est pas connecté en CarPlay et que j’arrive chez moi.


Bonjour,
Donc quel est le raccourci que tu as fait ?


----------



## Pepef Lebrin (19 Mars 2021)

J’ai appelé la prise connectée « lumière », et elle est placé dans le lieu « garage ». 
Je n’ai donc qu’à dire « dis Siri, allume la lumière du garage » pour ouvrir et « ... éteins... » pour fermer la porte. Ça marche parfaitement. En outre, avec le système de chez Meross, j’ai une notification d’ouverture ou fermeture grâce aux capteurs magnétiques.


----------



## Hélène87 (13 Avril 2021)

Pepef Lebrin a dit:


> J’ai appelé la prise connectée « lumière », et elle est placé dans le lieu « garage ».
> Je n’ai donc qu’à dire « dis Siri, allume la lumière du garage » pour ouvrir et « ... éteins... » pour fermer la porte. Ça marche parfaitement. En outre, avec le système de chez Meross, j’ai une notification d’ouverture ou fermeture grâce aux capteurs magnétiques.


Bonjour.
J’ai fait exactement pareil que vous. Je n’ai aucun problème pour fermer la porte du garage. Par contre, ça ne me l’ouvre pas. La prise s’allume, mais c’est tout. Quand je test l’automatisation ça fonctionne. Je me demande si ce n’est pas à cause du fait que je lui coupe l’accès au wifi. Quand pensez-vous?


----------



## Hélène87 (13 Avril 2021)

Pepef Lebrin a dit:


> J’ai appelé la prise connectée « lumière », et elle est placé dans le lieu « garage ».
> Je n’ai donc qu’à dire « dis Siri, allume la lumière du garage » pour ouvrir et « ... éteins... » pour fermer la porte. Ça marche parfaitement. En outre, avec le système de chez Meross, j’ai une notification d’ouverture ou fermeture grâce aux capteurs magnétiques.


Bonjour.
J’ai fait exactement comme vous. Quand je dis a Siri d’éteindre la lumière, la porte de garage se ferme. Par contre, quand je demande à Siri d’allumer la lumière, la prise s’allume, mais le porte ne s’ouvre pas. Je ne trouve pas la solution. Pourriez-vous m’aider s’il vous plaît.


----------



## Macadomia (13 Avril 2021)

Hélène87 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J’ai fait exactement pareil que vous. Je n’ai aucun problème pour fermer la porte du garage. Par contre, ça ne me l’ouvre pas. La prise s’allume, mais c’est tout. Quand je test l’automatisation ça fonctionne. Je me demande si ce n’est pas à cause du fait que je lui coupe l’accès au wifi. Quand pensez-vous?


"Je me demande si ce n’est pas à cause du fait que je lui coupe l’accès au wifi"... C'est à dire ? Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre : lorsque la porte du garage se ferme, l'accès au wifi est désactivé ?


----------



## Hélène87 (13 Avril 2021)

Macadomia a dit:


> "Je me demande si ce n’est pas à cause du fait que je lui coupe l’accès au wifi"... C'est à dire ? Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre : lorsque la porte du garage se ferme, l'accès au wifi est désactivé ?


Non mais comme la prise est éteinte, le boîtier Meross qui sert à ouvrir le garage est aussi éteint et donc n’est plus connecté.


----------



## Macadomia (13 Avril 2021)

Hélène87 a dit:


> Non mais comme la prise est éteinte, le boîtier Meross qui sert à ouvrir le garage est aussi éteint et donc n’est plus connecté.


Ok. Pour ma part, la prise est dans mon appartement et rien n'est branché dessus. Elle ne sert que comme "déclencheur" en quelque sorte pour activer le scénario.


----------



## Hélène87 (13 Avril 2021)

Macadomia a dit:


> Ok. Pour ma part, la prise est dans mon appartement et rien n'est branché dessus. Elle ne sert que comme "déclencheur" en quelque sorte pour activer le scénario.


Ma prise est dans mon garage et il n’y a que mon smart switch Meross de branché dessus.


----------



## Hélène87 (13 Avril 2021)

Macadomia a dit:


> Ok. Pour ma part, la prise est dans mon appartement et rien n'est branché dessus. Elle ne sert que comme "déclencheur" en quelque sorte pour activer le scénario.


Ma prise est dans mon garage et il n’y a que


----------



## Hélène87 (13 Avril 2021)

Hélène87 a dit:


> Ma prise est dans mon garage et il n’y a que


Ma prise est dans mon garage et il n’y a que mon smart switch Meross de branché dessus


----------



## Moutaille (14 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
A mon avis le problème vient de la.... Branchez le Meross sur une autre prise que celle utilisée pour l’automatisation de la Porte de garage.


----------



## Hélène87 (14 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> A mon avis le problème vient de la.... Branchez le Meross sur une autre prise que celle utilisée pour l’automatisation de la Porte de garage.


Je vais essayer. Merci


----------



## Malenfant (26 Décembre 2021)

Couleur3 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ayant moi-même opté pour la solution ismartgate qui au final était l'une des seules compatible avec mon portail, je bloquais également sur la restriction mise en place par Apple qui oblige donc l'authentification de la commande pour l'ouverture du portail.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir. Serait t’il possible d’avoir un visuel du branchement. Et cela n’empêche pas le fonctionnement de la télécommande et de l’interphone ?


----------



## Malenfant (26 Décembre 2021)

Couleur3 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ayant moi-même opté pour la solution ismartgate qui au final était l'une des seules compatible avec mon portail, je bloquais également sur la restriction mise en place par Apple qui oblige donc l'authentification de la commande pour l'ouverture du portail.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir. Le Ismart ne gêne pas l’utilisation de la télécommande et de l’interphone.  Pouvez mettre des photos de l’installation avec un interrupteur HomeKit ?


----------



## Moutaille (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir 
Non pas du tout. Le fait de brancher un ismartgate ne change en rien l'utilisation des télécommandes ou le fonctionnement d'un portail ou une porte de garage qui n'aurait pas de ismartgate.


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Décembre 2021)

Dés changements depuis que la reconnaissance vocale est arrivée en France?


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Décembre 2021)

Pepef Lebrin a dit:


> Tout pareil. Je pense aussi que cette disposition est très utile, mais on devrait tout de même pouvoir faire le choix de passer outre lors de l’installation...
> Quant à la reconnaissance vocale, elle ne me semble pas près d’arriver en France... on a des infos là-dessus ?


Dés changements depuis que la reconnaissance vocale est arrivée en France?


----------



## Moutaille (2 Janvier 2022)

Alors je viens de faire le test !! Pour ouvrir il m'a demandé de continuer sur mon iPhone. Donc rien de plus maintenant qu'il y a la reconnaissance vocale.
Par contre à la fermeture il n'a rien demandé et l'a fait directement. Je ne sais pas s'il était capable de le faire à l'époque ou il n'y avait pas la reconnaissance.


----------



## PF35 (14 Juin 2022)

Pepef Lebrin a dit:


> avec le système de chez Meross, j’ai une notification d’ouverture ou fermeture grâce aux capteurs magnétiques.


Hello, peux tu me donner la référence du matériel de chez Meross avec les capteurs magnetiques, merci.


----------



## PF35 (14 Juin 2022)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bon... Après plusieurs mois d'utilisation, et bien j'ai quelques retours à faire.
> Le premier concerne le détecteur d'ouverture/fermeture. Il n'est CLAIREMENT pas assez précis. Une fois sur 3 vous n'aurez pas la notification que la porte a été ouverte ou fermée et ce qui pose problème si vous avez des automatisations.
> Donc j'ai du ajouter un Eve Door/windows en plus sur la porte.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Moutaille,
Je suis tout prêt d'acheter un ouvre porte de garage et j'hésite clairement entre le MEROSS MSG100 et le ISMARTGATE, j'ai vu tes commentaires sur ton ISMARGATE mais au final lequel me conseillerais-tu toi ? Merci de tes conseils


----------



## Moutaille (23 Juin 2022)

PF35 a dit:


> Bonjour Moutaille,
> Je suis tout prêt d'acheter un ouvre porte de garage et j'hésite clairement entre le MEROSS MSG100 et le ISMARTGATE, j'ai vu tes commentaires sur ton ISMARGATE mais au final lequel me conseillerais-tu toi ? Merci de tes conseils


Bonjour !
Ne connaissant pas spécialement le MEROSS, je ne pourrais pas être d'une grande aide. 
Par contre de ce que je sais, le MEROSS a un capteur filaire jusqu'a la porte de garage non ? Et pour moi c'était rédhibitoire à moins que ça ait changé.
Ensuite à l'avantage du MEROSS, il y a CLAIREMENT le prix ! Car le ismartgate est dans les 130euros encore mais sa finition est impeccable.
La seule chose que je puisse te dire c'est que le mien fonctionne à la perfection ! Je n'ai eu aucun problème depuis les années qu'il est installé.
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'éclairer d'avantage !


----------



## PF35 (29 Juin 2022)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Ne connaissant pas spécialement le MEROSS, je ne pourrais pas être d'une grande aide.
> Par contre de ce que je sais, le MEROSS a un capteur filaire jusqu'a la porte de garage non ? Et pour moi c'était rédhibitoire à moins que ça ait changé.
> Ensuite à l'avantage du MEROSS, il y a CLAIREMENT le prix ! Car le ismartgate est dans les 130euros encore mais sa finition est impeccable.
> ...


Bonjour Moutaille,
Merci de tes explications !
Je vais donc partir sur le ISMARTGATE je pense, par contre tu disais que le capteur d'inclinaison ne fonctionnait pas bien et que tu avais mis un détecteur Aqara. J'ai moi un détecteur d'ouverture Netatmo, est-ce que ça peut faire l'affaire ? et comment le configurer avec le ISMARGATE ? Je suis un peu perdu à ce niveau...
Merci de ton retour


----------

